# Advice on Good Oscillationg Tool



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I am going to have to cut the bottom of 4 doorway casings to install some flooring, so I figure this is a good excuse to buy an oscillating tool. What's a good brand/model? Probably I would be figuring on a corded model. One concern I have is cost of replacement blades. I think some of them can get pretty expensive.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My 2, Rockwell saws have been working for at least 5 years with no issues.
DIY, full timer?
Amazon has blades for this saw sold in varity packs of 12 for about $6.00 a blade.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I am tuning in, I just killed a Chraftsman the other day, too much drywall dust!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Fitzallblades.com


----------



## Centex2011 (Dec 14, 2011)

If you are going to use it for intermittent diy work, I would suggest going to harbor freight. I got one for Christmas and have found it very useful. I have cut trim, sheetrock, and used it to help remove vinyl sheet flooring off concrete (not only scrapping under the flooring, but also scoring and cutting). '.


----------



## griz (Sep 22, 2015)

Fein or Makita.

All good blades are expensive.

You get what you pay for......


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

the 4.0 amp rockwell seems to be the king right now other than the fein.. ive owned the rigid corldess, milwaukee cordless. bosch 2.5 amp and currently a makita 3.0 amp. the cordless ones are good as long as your only cutting shims


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I agree with Centex. I bought a HF multitool 6 years ago for one project. It worked great for the same project that you are doing. Spent the extra money on the upgrade model. It has become my go to tool for many projects I have done. If I use it on a project that has a lot of dust, I have a can of air for computers I use to keep it cleaned out. Also the replacement accessories (blades and sanding discs) are very reasonable and at HF.


----------



## ray989 (Oct 23, 2015)

I also agree....I picked up one several years ago from HF to cut door moldings and it worked great. For the price it can't be beat.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

just purchased the Rockwell 3.5 to replace the dead Chraftsman. We'll be using it next week for a shower wall and caulk removal


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Another vote for the better Harbor Freight.


----------



## KC_Jones (Dec 1, 2014)

My father and I both have the Fein it's incredible.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I would have thought that the other guys would have dissected and analyzed the Fein to death, while waiting for the patents to expire, then come out with improvements. I searched, but I could find nothing to suggest that Fein was not still the best. The night before I was doing the flooring install I went out to buy the Fein. HD advertised it, but neither of the 2 stores in my area had it. Ticked me right off - bigtime. So I drove over to the blue store and bought what looked like the best that they had in stock -- Bosch. 
Nice long cord (like the Fein), quick change blade replacement, very little vibration. Already used it for a few things besides flooring install.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

Fein multi-master. Least vibration of any of them. You can get it in a cloth bag without all the sanding accessories for a reasonable price too. Uses the standard blade. 

The Fein OMTs are so good that even Festool cloned one, and they don't ever do that.


----------



## jeffs55 (Jun 6, 2010)

*oscillating tool recommendations*

I used Rockwell for years and it works great. I had to tell my wife what to get me for Christmas and had her get me a Fein Multimaster. It is great, lower vibration than Rockwell. Costs more. Vibration is annoying if you use the tool for long periods on the Rockwell that is. I buy blades from Fitzall as OEM are really expensive.


----------



## firehawkmph (Dec 12, 2009)

I started with a cheapie. Drexel if I remember. The. I bought a Fein. No comparison. But I use mine all the time on jobs. Whichever you get, I would recommend Imperial blades. Better then the blades Fein makes and they're made in the USA. Titanium coated edges are pretty tough. The key for any of these tools is to use a sweeping motion with the tool rather than holding it in one place. The sweeping clears the chips and helps keep the blade from overheating. Doesn't require a lot of pressure either.
Mike Hawkins.


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a Makita, and it works great. I buy blades from Fitzall, too. HF blades are junk. I bought my tool to get out of a spot when building my house, but the darn thing is surprisingly handy, and gets used a lot.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

Yodaman said:


> just purchased the Rockwell 3.5 to replace the dead Chraftsman. We'll be using it next week for a shower wall and caulk removal



I have been using this Rockwell for a few weeks now. Wow, no comparison to the Chraftsman. Very smooth, and tooless blade change.

The tool came with a few of these aggressive blades. Or similar to:

http://www.fitzallblades.com/japan-tooth-multi-tool-blades/

This blade will cut plywood as fast a jig saw.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

SPS-1 said:


> I am going to have to cut the bottom of 4 doorway casings to install some flooring, so I figure this is a good excuse to buy an oscillating tool. What's a good brand/model? Probably I would be figuring on a corded model. One concern I have is cost of replacement blades. I think some of them can get pretty expensive.


Well, if your concerned with the cost of replacement blades, get this model and it does a good job.

http://www.floorcity.com/Crain-No-336-Undercut-Saw-p/SS336.htm?gclid=CKb_1qXPnckCFdcegQodJwMJDQ


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

Yodaman said:


> I have been using this Rockwell for a few weeks now. Wow, no comparison to the Chraftsman. Very smooth, and tooless blade change.
> 
> The tool came with a few of these aggressive blades. Or similar to:
> 
> ...


Yep, I've used those. They have teeth kind of like a Japanese saw. Watch out for nails though, a nail will ruin it in a heartbeat.


----------

